# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  درخواست اسکریپت بزرگ کردن عکس

## DR.HTML

سلام ببخشید 
من یه صفحه با html ساختم یه کد جاوا میخوام که وقتی میری روی اون عکس عکس  یه مقداری بزرگ بشه بعد یه توضیخ زیرش بیاد ؟ میشه همچین کاری کرد ؟

----------


## hossin.esm

این یک مثال کوچک هست . 
اگر جستجو کنید مثال های زیاد و جالبی وجود دارد.


```
<div>
  <img  id="big" src="1.jpg" onmouseover="over(300,300)" onmouseout="out(200,20)"/>
  <div id="comm">test</div>
</div>
<style>
#big{
 height:200px;
 width:200px;
 position:absolute;
}
#comm{
 display:none;
 position:absolute;
 text-align:center;
 color:#F00;
 
 
}
</style>
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" >
var b=document.getElementById('big');
var c=document.getElementById('comm');
function over()
 {
 
      b.style.height=b.height+100+'px';
   b.style.width=b.width+100+'px';
   c.style.top=b.height-10+'px';
    c.style.left=b.width/2+'px';
   c.style.display='block';
 
 }
 function out(w,h)
 {
 
      b.style.height=b.height-100+'px';
   b.style.width=b.width-100+'px';
      c.style.display='none';
 }
 
</SCRIPT>
```

----------

